# Azon TexPro DTG Printing Problems



## casablankc (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello everyone!!

Yesterday I performed all the possible cleaning on my azon texpro printer and now the printer does not print. After the 3weeks os no use, the big cleaning that azon asked me to do ends with performing 2 powercleaning while the cleaning cartridges are in the printer. After performing these two powercleanings, the maintenace tank is still completely empty and when proceeding with the powercleaning, the printer is doing a repetitve loud noise that wasn't heard before. 

Please help me !!! I know I should maybe buy new dampers but can this really help with the fact that no liquid is getting to my maintenace tank !? And that the printer doesnt want to print anything !

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

casablankc said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> Yesterday I performed all the possible cleaning on my azon texpro printer and now the printer does not print. After the 3weeks os no use, the big cleaning that azon asked me to do ends with performing 2 powercleaning while the cleaning cartridges are in the printer. After performing these two powercleanings, the maintenace tank is still completely empty and when proceeding with the powercleaning, the printer is doing a repetitve loud noise that wasn't heard before.
> 
> ...


Either your head is totally blocked or the capping station is goosed. Take out the head and try to flush, if its clear change tha cap station. If it's not clear you will probably need a new head.

Regards


----------

